# Install restricted package



## trumee (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello,

I want to install net-mgmt/unifi5 but it is not available as pre-compiled package. Installing through ports would mean that all its dependencies will also need to be compiled. Is it possible to install all its dependencies using pkg(8) and install unifi5 itself using ports?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2016)

trumee said:


> Is it possible to install all its dependencies using pkg(8) and install unifi5 itself using ports?


Sure, that's not a problem at all.


----------

